# جميع الدروس المبدئيه للمهندسين عامه تشمل الحراره الترموديناميك...



## علي محمد المهندس (27 أبريل 2008)

علي الظاهر ان المهندسين العرب لم يقراء وا المطلب لان احد الاخوه وضع جزء من الديناميك الحراريه و1800نفر زارو المطلب ولاكني وضعت كل الديناميك الحراريه و اكثر من ذالك ولاكن لا يزور سوا 11نفر ولم يعلقوا ... لاتخيبوا ضني فيكم 
اخوكم من الاحواز


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (27 أبريل 2008)

http://www.unusualresearch.com/GovLab/doestandard.htm


----------



## tahr ali (25 أبريل 2009)

جزيل الشكر يا مهندس ما قصرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووور أخي العزيز ..........


----------



## jacoub (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور والله ولي التوفيق لكن اريد كتب بالعربي ان امكن في الكيمياء بجميع فروعها


----------



## alraadallamaa (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

